# Quick change tool post



## 00harleydyna (May 23, 2018)

I'm looking to upgrade to a quick change tool post on my 7x12 lathe. Any recommendations on brand. What size is best, cxa, axa, bxa? Wedge or piston style? Any input would be very appreciated!


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 23, 2018)

You'll want the AXA, others will hold the tool too high. Aside from popularity/cost, most brands are functionally alike buy not the cheapest, but one better than that. Go with the Wedge style, that seems to be a bit more accurate when it comes to repeating position. The biggest cost comes when you decide you need more and more tool holders. Some folks have 30 or more, I'd think you could get by with  a dozen or so. It depends on your needs.


----------



## 00harleydyna (May 23, 2018)

Thanks, I'm using 3/8 and 1/2 in hss blanks in my turret style holder now and have to grind so much off the top that it just doesn't seem practical, are the quick change wedge posts as rigid as they claim.


----------



## DAT510 (May 23, 2018)

It's possible you may need something smaller than an AXA, possibly an OXA QCTP.  What's important is the Distance from the Lathe Centerline to the top surface of your Compound, as it determines the size you need.

If you need an OXA, places like Little Machine Shop sell them.  https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3048&category=

As for Rigidity, I've found the compound plays a bigger part than the tool post.  Some people remove the compound, mounting the Tool Post directly to the cross-slide for maximum rigidity.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 00harleydyna (May 23, 2018)

Ok, so the ones I'm looking at Mount with a t nut to the compound. My compound doesn't have a t nut slot. Can they Mount with the stud that my tool post is already mounted to. I guess if my stud was too small in diameter I could always make a bushing or a custom stud without having to drill and tap a bigger hole in my compound. I've found other ones that are cheaper and look like they Mount the same way my tool post is mounted but they look pretty cheap and are made out of aluminum. I'd rather have a steel one.


----------



## ttabbal (May 23, 2018)

Which 7x12 do you have? Some of them are a pain to mount a QCTP to. And someone might have experience with that model.


----------



## 00harleydyna (May 23, 2018)

Thanks axa fits 6-12 inches, oxa fits up to 8. My lathe is 7", realistically like 6-6.5 inches. From my research I think both would work except I wouldn't have enough clearance with the axa using the parting tool because of the 4° angle, does that make sense? So I will need oxa if I am parting off?


----------



## 00harleydyna (May 23, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> Which 7x12 do you have? Some of them are a pain to mount a QCTP to. And someone might have experience with that model.


The name on it is wen, it's the same as the harbor freight


----------



## FarmDad (May 23, 2018)

Little machine shop has fitment info on this page   https://littlemachineshop.com/info/qctp.php


----------



## 00harleydyna (May 23, 2018)

Thanks, I am looking at the ones on lms and eBay, the ones I'm looking at seem to be mechanically the same but the ones on eBay are $20 cheaper and come with a knurling tool.


----------



## benmychree (May 23, 2018)

00harleydyna said:


> Thanks, I'm using 3/8 and 1/2 in hss blanks in my turret style holder now and have to grind so much off the top that it just doesn't seem practical, are the quick change wedge posts as rigid as they claim.


Rigidity has nothing to do with it, I have left the lock loose accidently and there is no chatter, only inaccuracy; bottom line, the wedge type is not more rigid than the piston type, it is only more accurate in terms of repeatability.


----------



## ttabbal (May 23, 2018)

00harleydyna said:


> Thanks, I am looking at the ones on lms and eBay, the ones I'm looking at seem to be mechanically the same but the ones on eBay are $20 cheaper and come with a knurling tool.



Don't worry too much about the knurling tool, they suck, particularly on a mini lathe. They can usually be used as a normal tool holder, which is the best use of it. But cheaper is nice. It's hard to say if it's the same, better, or worse. There's only so many ways to make them, so they all look pretty much the same. 

Note that the fit is less about the swing of the lathe than the distance between the mounting surface and the center line of the chuck. The swing is just an approximation of that. The link to LMS gives you the distances required for each size.


----------



## TerryH (May 23, 2018)

I have the OXA set from LMS. Works great on my Grizzly G8688 7x12.


----------



## royesses (May 23, 2018)

The 0XA is designed and made for the mini lathe. It works perfectly for anything the machine can do. It requires no modifications or adapters. Well worth the cost from LMS.

Roy


----------



## mikey (May 23, 2018)

00harleydyna said:


> Ok, so the ones I'm looking at Mount with a t nut to the compound. My compound doesn't have a t nut slot. Can they Mount with the stud that my tool post is already mounted to. I guess if my stud was too small in diameter I could always make a bushing or a custom stud without having to drill and tap a bigger hole in my compound. I've found other ones that are cheaper and look like they Mount the same way my tool post is mounted but they look pretty cheap and are made out of aluminum. I'd rather have a steel one.



I agree with going for the OXA if the numbers match up. An OXA works perfectly on my friend's Emco Compact 8 and is more than rigid enough for what the lathe can do. 

You will need to obtain the tool post and see how it fits the stud on your lathe. It is very likely that you need to make a new post or bushing to fit it - all part of the game.


----------



## TerryH (May 23, 2018)

mikey said:


> I agree with going for the OXA if the numbers match up. An OXA works perfectly on my friend's Emco Compact 8 and is more than rigid enough for what the lathe can do.
> 
> You will need to obtain the tool post and see how it fits the stud on your lathe. It is very likely that you need to make a new post or bushing to fit it - all part of the game.




At least for my 7x12 Grizzly, the correct stud comes with the kit from LMS and the clamping lever from the original post worked perfectly on the QCTP stud so you don't have to mess with a wrench. Win, win.

And while we are spending the OP's money... I would also suggest adding the cam lock lever kit for the tailstock. Tons easier than messing with the nut every time you need to move the tailstock.

Tailstock cam lock conversion kit


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 24, 2018)

This comes straight from China and is very inexpensive:

https://www.banggood.com/Mini-Quick....html?rmmds=search&stayold=1&cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## Chris Hamel (May 26, 2018)

Don't worry about buying extra tool holders, make them.  I have made several for my QCTP and they work great, plus they make great projects.  Be sure to watch tubal cains video on cutting dovetails.


----------



## 56type (May 28, 2018)

I was wondering the same thing as OP...LMS lists two OXA QCTP, the #3112  https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3112 and the #4058 https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4058. Both say they work with the Atlas/Craftsman 6" lathe but I'm not sure which one is most compatible with the Atlas 10100 Mk.2 as one lists an included T-slot nut and the other claims to mount with a stud ???


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 28, 2018)

56type said:


> one lists an included T-slot nut and the other claims to mount with a stud



It may be the only difference is that one includes the T Nut, (which probably will need to be fitted in any case.  I believe that the Craftsman and the MK2 are the same if not very close to the same height.


----------



## royesses (May 28, 2018)

56type said:


> I was wondering the same thing as OP...LMS lists two OXA QCTP, the #3112  https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3112 and the #4058 https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4058. Both say they work with the Atlas/Craftsman 6" lathe but I'm not sure which one is most compatible with the Atlas 10100 Mk.2 as one lists an included T-slot nut and the other claims to mount with a stud ???



LMS shows the #4058 for 9" lathes. It has an angle on the cut off blade holder requiring 3/4" from the top of the compound to the center of the lathe. The 3112 shows it is for Atlas/Craftsman and requires 5/8" for the cut off holder. Measure the distance from the top of your compound to the center line of your spindle if in doubt. The 3112 does not include the T slot adapter, the 4058 includes the T slot adapter and both kits include the mounting stud. Since they say the 4058 is great for the Atlas 9" and similar lathes I would think you  would require the the 3112. If in doubt a call to LMS will get you the correct part. I have the 3112 on my 7x16 HF lathe.

Roy


----------



## Cadillac STS (May 28, 2018)

00harleydyna said:


> Ok, so the ones I'm looking at Mount with a t nut to the compound. My compound doesn't have a t nut slot. Can they Mount with the stud that my tool post is already mounted to. I guess if my stud was too small in diameter I could always make a bushing or a custom stud without having to drill and tap a bigger hole in my compound. I've found other ones that are cheaper and look like they Mount the same way my tool post is mounted but they look pretty cheap and are made out of aluminum. I'd rather have a steel one.



I had that situation before, stud but no T slot. What worked for me was to make a “nut” that is the post to hold it down.  Long shaft with threads on the inside to match the stud threads. Can oversized the inside and just thread the bottom where your stud will meet it, so you are not threading three inches.   Outside to match the QCTP slot.  And a “nut” head on top to torque down the QCTP.


----------



## NortonDommi (May 28, 2018)

Here's a size chart. I have a piston type which are a bit bigger on the hold bolt and have more base are than the wedge type but I would like a wedge type for the accuracy and the way they lock is I think more positive.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jun 1, 2018)

Chris Hamel said:


> Don't worry about buying extra tool holders, make them. I have made several for my QCTP and they work great, plus they make great projects. Be sure to watch tubal cains video on cutting dovetails.



I agree I recently made up boring bar holders this is the first part of a series that I made them up. I did show the finished parts although 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Apprentice (Jun 3, 2018)

I've never shopped at Bang Good (yet). But out of curiosity, I see AliExpress has some interesting stuff at good prices too. 

Last time I tried to order my QCTP on Amazon, I got scammed (again!). LOL

Will take another look at AliExpress later on this evening.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 3, 2018)

I have had 3 good experiences with Aliexpress and 0 bad ones.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 3, 2018)

What I learned was going to a quick change tool post really speeds up your learning . Less stuff to worry about compared to a rocker. Especially center height.
Thanks Ron from ohio


----------



## mickri (Jun 5, 2018)

If cost is a big issue you can make a norman style qctp.  That is what I am doing.  See my thread on this.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tool-post-holder.69487/#post-587736.  Do a search for "norman style tool post."  You will find lots of info on the web including several plans to make one.   I haven't got mine done yet.  I am bogged down with a bunch of family issues right now.


----------



## homebrewed (Jun 5, 2018)

I also have made a Norman style  QCTP for my mini lathe (7x12).  So far I have made a holder for a parting tool and one to hold standard cutters up to 5/16" square.  Mine are designed to mount on top of the compound, using a 10mm bolt (note:  its thread pitch must be 1.5mm, NOT 1mm).  For the ultimate in rigidity I've heard you want to ditch the compound, but the QCTP design gets a little more complicated.  So far my experience is that the compound-mounted QCTP is plenty rigid.

In mine, the post was made from CRS and the holders were made from 6061 aluminum.  I made a vertical shear bit to get a good finish on the post.

Mark


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jun 9, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> What I learned was going to a quick change tool post really speeds up your learning . Less stuff to worry about compared to a rocker. Especially center height.
> Thanks Ron from ohio



Manny years ago the shop I started in used the rocker style after you learned how to set tools it’s wasn’t so bad but I prefer a Aloris style QC post. One thing is do is to use insert tooling that was meant for larger lathes and cut the dovetail directly in the tool holder the put an adjuster in it. Two reasons for that I have a lot of these kind of inserts because I got a lot them from vendors and in purchases on e bay. 

Here is video showing some of the last tools I modified several months ago. 




In fact most tooling I use are these kinds of modified tools


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NortonDommi (Jun 10, 2018)

jdedmon91 said:


> One thing is do is to use insert tooling that was meant for larger lathes and cut the dovetail directly in the tool holder the put an adjuster in it. Two reasons for that I have a lot of these kind of inserts because I got a lot them from vendors and in purchases on e bay.


    I reckon you get greater rigidity as well through being one piece and bringing the work point closer to the centerline of the toolpost


----------

